# Tires



## TAC68 (6 mo ago)

I have a B4200 and would like to put larger tires on it for stability and ground clearance,I see alot of take off from New tractors going to turf,? What size and do I need spacer and hub kits,I found nice one off old B6100 that would be great.Any info would greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy TAC68, welcome to the tractor forum.

You do not have much fender clearance forward for larger tires. See attached picture. Tractordata.com lists the following ag tires for a B4200:

Kubota B4200 tires
Ag front:4.5-10
Ag rear:7-16


----------

